# Vegas Robaina Unicos Cigar Review - Excellent!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Now, this is a cigar. Great looking milk chocolate, colorado
wrapper, oily, with no veins. Excellent construction with the 
r...

Read the full review here: Vegas Robaina Unicos Cigar Review - Excellent!


----------

